# Bush Bar Swap : Pathfinder To Hardbody??



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I've got a line on a Bush Bar off a '95 Pathfinder for fairly cheap and in good shape. So I'm wondering if it'll fit my '97 Hardbody 4WD.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

*crickets*

*dog barking in the distance*


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't believe they will, or at least not without modification. Here's what I can tell you. Nissan's last year they offered the grille guard for the Hardbody was 1995, due to the addition of the airbag in the 96/97 models (and lack of safety testing, as I understand). That doesn't mean the 95 grille guard won't bolt up to the 96/97 models, because it will, just that safety concerns/regulations kept them from offering it. 
For 1995, the Hardbody and Pathfinder used different part numbers for the grille guard:
D21: 999T7-6D003BL
WD21: 999T4-6D000BL

The brush guards, which bolt to the grille guard to protect the headlamps, are the same, 999T5-D9000. 

So, going by this, the grille guards are different, at least for the Nissan units. You might try looking up part numbers for each on the aftermarket and see if they list different numbers, as well.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, smj. As always, thanks for the reply, man!

Well, I bought a couple of spare lower bumper grills from a local bone-yard as the lower brackets for the bush bar go right through where the plastic grills should be. So, I'm gonna' cut the grills I bought to allow for the passage of the support bars.

I wondered about the airbag factor. Right or wrong, I'm not gonna' lose any sleep over it. Not a huge fan of an airbag in the HB.

I was able to beat buddy way down on the price so I went for it. I'm hopeful I can MacGyver something up.


----------



## Paulie T (Sep 10, 2018)

Home To The REAL Made To Order Truck Accessories


----------



## Paulie T (Sep 10, 2018)

Paulie T said:


> View attachment 6923
> 
> Home To The REAL Made To Order Truck Accessories


Home To The REAL Made To Order Truck Accessories


----------



## volkner08 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice bumper though, I'm not planning to install one just yet. I'm currently working on replacing my wheels and tires. I just ordered Nitto Ridge Grapplers this weekend, and I'm very excited to see how it differs from my old tires in terms of traction and on-road noise.


----------

